# SpectraCal CalPC Spyder4 Enhanced Promotion and Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/CalPC_Giveaway.jpg[/img]
*SpectraCal is at it again... they just won't stop.* :dontknow:

SpectraCal has another great offer going on right now through the end of March for the *CalPC Software w/ the Spyder4 Enhanced Colorimeter at $199.00*, but you could also win one of five of these kits being given away right here at Home Theater Shack.

*YES! That is FIVE of these packages being given away to FIVE lucky members!*

Here's the scoop... if you are already a member here at Home Theater Shack and have 10 posts (no post padding) in our forums by March 31, 2012 (these do not have to be new posts), you can enter the giveaway by posting your entry in the SpectraCal CalPC/Spyder4 Promotion and Giveaway Qualification Thread.

Here's the catch... the drawing will be held on or about April 1, 2012, so you have a very short time to qualify and enter.

Shipping will be covered worldwide!

NOTE: If you don't want to miss out on the great deal of $199, don't worry, if you buy now and win the giveaway, SpectraCal will refund you the $199. Either way you can't lose! You get a great deal and you might just get it for free!

As a side note... SpectraCal is also running a promotion on *CalMAN w/ Spyder4 Enhanced* for an amazing low $229 through the end of March.

This is the announcement thread only... for discussion see the main giveaway thread in our Video Calibration forum.


----------

